# Abigail



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

It's been a while since I posted some pictures - have taken a few of her over the past few days -- she is so much bigger now!

I popped out to the kitchen to get a drink, and on my return was greeted with this. No prizes for guessing which is my favourite chair!










This next one was taken 4 weeks ago. Cats find some very strange and unusual positions to sleep in. This does not look very comfortable to me:










And a few minutes later I was lucky enough to catch this one - she had started kicking with her back leg whilst asleep, and I guess had woken herself up. Not something it looks like she was expecting!










And this pair was taken just now of her lying out on the sofa next to my chair:


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Abigail is a beautiful kitty. Kitties do like to sleep in uncomfortable positions.Thank you for these great pics.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Abigail is beautiful - love the white on her chest and paws! 

How fitting that the first and last pic are of her sitting regally in your chair!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg....she has grown into such a beauty! How old is she now?


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

She is almost 10 months old, and just tips the scales at 4kg (8.8lbs).

I think she is beautiful - but I am biased of course =)

The pictures dont capture it, but she really does have a very expressive face.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow...Amelia is a year and three months and weighs 8.8 pounds. How big do you expect Abigail to get?


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness, no you are not biased she is a beauty! I love the upside down kitty photo


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Probably about half as much again! Her parents were both quite big too.

I can still feel her ribs when stroke her sides, so I dont think she is overfed. From between her ears to the base of her spine where her tail starts, she is a little over 51cm (a little bit less than 20")

She is a Norwegian Forest Cat, and they grow big - maybe not quite Maine **** size, but not far off.

She wont be fully grown until she is 5 years old or so.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

She is such a lady - she doesnt often lie on her back in such an undignified way - was glad I had my phone to hand to quickly take a snapshot!










Turns out she has quite a lot of white fur - but its all on her underside!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

She really is a beauty! Just look at her sweet face and white belly!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

She must be a very sweet cat!!!! Never met a Norwegian Forest Cat, but I heard that they do have a really wonderful personality!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

DebS said:


> She really is a beauty! Just look at her sweet face and white belly!


Yeah, and that floofy tail! :luv


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

She is very sweet yes. Very friendly. She shows a lot of typical NFC characteristics. She absolutely must be in the same room as me (unless she is out in the garden).

She comes up to me every hour or so, and chirps at me until I scratch her head/ears/chin.

She's always walking around with her tail up in the air, and she likes to just brush past people - and in this warm weather whilst wearing shorts, that fluffy tail is very ticklish!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

She's beautiful. Love the tail.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I could literally die from the adorableness that this cat shows!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Miss Abigail is absolutely adorable! Now I want a NFC to add to my collection of kitties! What an amazing look she has!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Pretty girl! Can she be a wild child, sometimes?


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

She runs around like a lunatic from time to time, thats about as wild as she gets.

She gets it into her head that she absolutely must know what is going on in the garden *and* outside the front of the house at the same time. So she will run from one end of the room to the other over and over and over, spending a few seconds looking out the window at each end, before running back to check the other end.


----------



## candicew (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh my goodness! She is beyond adorable! I love her long fur and her FLUFFY tail!!


----------

